# Just Another Sunset



## The Barbarian (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Rick50 (Jan 24, 2017)

Way cool!


----------



## Peeb (Jan 24, 2017)

Beautiful colors


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 26, 2017)

Lousy location, but I walked out of the retaurant, and there it was.    Four blocks from there is a hill overlooking the lake.   There was no chance of getting there in time.  So I took what I had.


----------



## waday (Jan 26, 2017)

Nice sky!

I have a hankering for some pizza, now.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 26, 2017)

I think the lousy location adds to the overall impact of the image.  It is a wonderful sunset, regardless of location.


----------

